# Anzeige: Angler beißt Fisch den Kopf ab



## Taxidermist (14. April 2022)

Da wollte sich einer wichtig machen und eventuell nur provozieren?
Das hat er dann ja auch geschafft.
Warum aber der Bootsverleiher, nur für das Veröffentlichen auch belangt werden soll, erschließt sich mir nicht?
Für die Dummheit, so etwas ins Netz zu stellen kann er wohl nichts?
Ich persönlich finde da nichts dran, weil der Fisch so direkt getötet wird und nur der Betäubungsschlag ausgelassen wird.
Für empfindsame Gemüter aber wahrscheinlich kaum zu ertragen, der Anblick.
Wird halt gleich vermenschlicht.

Jürgen


----------



## Hafenkante (14. April 2022)

Moin,wenn das Video wirklich den Tatsachen entspricht dürfen wir uns auch nicht wundern wenn unsere Hobbyausübung immer mehr eingeschränkt und reglementiert wird.Beiden gehört die Lizenz entzogen,das sind die Sargnägel unseres Hobbys.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## glavoc (14. April 2022)

Gut, dass in Deutschland keine Oktopuse vorkommen^^.. tötet man diese doch mit einem gezielten Biss.. wenn wie so oft, kein Messer vorhanden ist..  
Aber gleichzeitig wird von Natur und "Wildnis" gefasselt.. 
Auch wenn mein Vater in einer schweren Zeit und unter härteren Bedingungen geboren wurde, manches ist ihm dennoch erspart geblieben^^..


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2022)

Es gibt aber anscheinend noch andere Selbstdarsteller, die sich damit hervortun möchten.
Nach einer kurzen Suche bei der Tube:






Jürgen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da wollte sich einer wichtig machen und eventuell nur provozieren?
> Das hat er dann ja auch geschafft.
> Warum aber der Bootsverleiher, nur für das Veröffentlichen auch belangt werden soll, erschließt sich mir nicht?
> Für die Dummheit, so etwas ins Netz zu stellen kann er wohl nichts?


Naja, Tierrechtsgutmenschen halt, wenn schon anzeigen, dann gleich alle . Denke nicht, das der Bootsverleiher bestraft wird, Anzeige bedeutet ja nicht automatisch Strafe.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2022)

Hallo,

erinnert mich an meine Barras-Zeit. Da hatten wir einen der, wenn wir im Gelände waren, für ein Bier ein Grünes Heupferd gegessen hat. Da das immer welche sehen wollten und genügend Heupferde gefangen wurden, hat der da an den betreffenden Tagen so 6-8 Halbe Bier zusammenbekommen, welche er dann abends in der Kantine bezahlt bekam.
Sachen gibts.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (14. April 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Nachdem ein fragwürdiges Video auf einer Facebookseite eines Bootsverleihers veröffentlicht wurde, hagelt es nun Anzeigen.*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403947
> 
> ...


Also, meine Meinung ist, daß Diese Schlagzeile journalistisch kaum noch zu toppen ist. Ich bin ganz gerührt, bzw. Vor Ehrfurcht erstarrt.
Selbst mein geliebter Axtmord-Dauerbrennerartikel von vor zwei Jahren  verblasst dagegen.

Ich mag besonders, daß die  Anglerboard Redaktion sich auch in letzter Zeit verstärkt mysteriösen, grenzwissenschaftlichen Themen widmet:


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> anschließend ins Wasser *spukt*.


Ich erkenne da eine Parallele zu dem aufsehenerregenden Header von vor einigen Wochen: "Angler treiben auf Schlauchboot *in die* Ostsee" Gottseidank wurde es mittlerweile korrigiert. Ja, liebe AB-Redaktion, das habt ihr so geschrieben. Als Journalisten mit nem Germanistikstudium unter dem Bauch. Und jetzt *spukt* ein abgebissener  Fischkopf in der baltischen See.

Ich meine, wir Boardies sind gewiss nicht die Creme de la Creme einer aufgeklärten oder anspruchsvollen Leserschaft. Wir regen uns den lieben langen Tag über Sonnenblumenölpreise auf, und unser Humorverständnis, welches wir im "lustige Netzfundstücke" Thread offenbaren, ist.. Nun ja. Wir sind ja alle keine Engel.

Aber wir Boardies haben es verdient, und da lass ich Euch, liebe Anglerboard Redaktion nicht aus der Pflicht , das ihr Eure Nachrichten, ob abgebissene Fischköpfe oder nicht, wenigstens mit einem Minimum an Sorgfalt verfasst. In der Print Fisch und Fang findet sich auf 80 prallen Seiten niemals ein einziger Rechtsschreib- oder Grammatikfehler. Hut ab. Warum gibt es diese in buchstäblich jedem Posting der AB-Redaktion hier im Board? Selbst Finkbeiner, gelernter Koch, hat seine manipulativen Tiraden immer orthographisch sauber und korrekt eingestellt.

Ich bin sicher, wenn Rebecca Hoffmann noch in Eurem Team wäre, dann gäbe es keine spukenden Fischköpfe, oder Angler die i_n die_ Ostsee treiben. Sie würde euch die journalistischen Hammelbeine langziehen.

Bitte liebe Redaktion, nehmt Euch diese Kritik an. Ihr seid gestandene Profis, das sind wir Boardies nicht. Aber wir sind eure Leser, und wir haben ein Minimum an redaktioneller Sorgfalt verdient.

Dann posten wir Boardies auch in Zukunft tolle Fangberichte, mit Bildern und Fischen und so, und geben freundlichen und kompetenten Rat bei Anfängerfragen.


Einverstanden?
Mike Drop.

Minireichtsmalsolangsam


----------



## Minimax (14. April 2022)

Achso, ontopic:
Ich finde es auch nicht richtig, lebenden Fischen den Kopf abzubeissen, da haben die Ökos ganz recht. Und wenn man das schon machen muss um sich im Internet als armes Würstchen ganzer Kerl zu produzieren, dann könnte man den Kopf ja auch mal zerkauen und schlucken, ist schliesslich ein Hochwertiges Nahrungsmittel.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. April 2022)

Hi, 
wenn der Typ das bei einem Meter + Hecht gemacht hat, dann hat er meine Bewunderung. 
Toll finde ich das nicht, aber in der Tierwelt wird oftmals deutlich brutaler getötet. Auch die meisten Fische, die in der Nahrungsindustrie landen, dürften deutlich unangenehmer ins Jenseits befördert worden sein. Dennoch bleibt es ein Video, dass besser nicht veröffentlicht, bzw. entstanden worden wäre.


----------



## Hafenkante (14. April 2022)

Moin,erinnert mich etwas an Ozzy Osborne der hat mal einer lebenden Fledermaus den Kopf abgebissen . Natürlich geht es in der Tierwelt ungleich brutaler zu und wie auf großen Fischtrawlern gearbeitet wird will auch keiner sehen trotzdem wurde der Anglerschaft mit diesem Video kein Gefallen getan.Das hat jetzt auch nichts mit Ökos zu tun sondern mit der Außenwirkung es werden doch keine Grenzen gezogen es waren dann wieder die Angler und nicht eine Person.Etwas Achtung vor dem Fisch wäre besser gewesen.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde da nichts dran, weil der Fisch so direkt getötet wird


Du bist ja auch kein Petra-Jünger


----------



## glavoc (14. April 2022)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Moin,erinnert mich etwas an Ozzy Osborne der hat mal einer lebenden Fledermaus den Kopf abgebissen .


Genau das dachte ich beim lesen auch^^


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. April 2022)

War das nicht ne Taube bei ner Pressekonferenz? Fledermaus erst später?

Er hat angeblich auch mal ne Ameisenstraße am Pool in L.A. von den Wegplatten weggeschnupft (noch zu Lebzeiten von Randy Rhoads).

Na ja, einer fängt an, andere machen's irgendwie einfach mal nach. Papageienwelt.


----------



## thanatos (14. April 2022)

ich sehe darin keine Tierquälerei - Kopf ab und aus - ich finde es einfach nur schwachsinnig -
aber mir ist dabei doch eine Frage aufgekommen -
darf man Fische aus Glaubensgründen schächten - genau wie Säugetiere ????


----------



## DenizJP (14. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> darf man Fische aus Glaubensgründen schächten


gibt es nicht


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ich sehe darin keine Tierquälerei - Kopf ab und aus - ich finde es einfach nur schwachsinnig -
> aber mir ist dabei doch eine Frage aufgekommen -
> darf man Fische aus Glaubensgründen schächten - genau wie Säugetiere ????


Hallo, 

Fische fallen nach der Tora nicht unter das Gebot des Schächtens. Im Islam ist es, glaube ich, ähnlich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. April 2022)

Der Typ hat wohl zu oft "Der härteste Job Alaskas" geschaut! Da war es auf der "Northwestern" unter Captain Sigg immer Tradition, einem Köder-Hering den Kopf abzubeißen, daß war vielleicht ein gewürge..... 

Jetzt macht ein wohl ziemlich geltungsbedürftiger Dackel fast dasselbe, evtl. eine Mutprobe? Kann er zwar gerne mit jedem Fisch so machen, aber so einen Mist ins Netz zu stellen, war absolut die falsche Entscheidung! 
So ein "Kollege" mißkreditiert die ganze Anglerschaft auf "kennste einen, kennste alle!


----------



## glavoc (14. April 2022)

ja gut, der hat einrn Fisch den Kopf abgebissen.. aber ihn jetzt disziplinieren , ihm die Papiere abnehmen wollen, ihn bestrafen möchten, nur aus Angst um die "Aussendarstellung" der Anglerschaft? Kontaktschuldvorwurf ick hör dich tapsen^^..
es ist so oft so traurig..
Gruß
(ganz egal wie ich selbst das finde.. -)


----------



## Gert-Show (14. April 2022)

Vielleicht war das eine bisher unentdeckte Folge von "Catch & Cook"und der hat das Cook vergessen?


----------



## Captain_H00k (14. April 2022)

Absolut verrückt was es so gibt


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. April 2022)

Unglaublichliches Bohei um nichts. Wie oft sieht man im Fernsehen, wie ein Fischer die Reisen/Netze leert und anschließend die.Fische in der Tonne langsam ersticken. Ein abgebissener Kopf ist nichts dagegen. Wieso der eine einen ehrbarer Fischer und der andere ein Tierquäler ist, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Auf dem Traweler geht's ja nicht anders.


----------



## Floma (14. April 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> ...
> Der Geschäftsführer Axel Pipping äußerte sich zu dem Vorfall: "Diese Tat sei total daneben... Wer so etwas macht, sollte auf Lebenszeit den Angelschein verlieren", ...


Dazu mal eine Frage. Solche angeblichen Konsequenzen hört man ja auch im Kontext der Schwarzanglerei, mal im Bezug auf den Fischereischein, mal auf die Teilnahme an einer Prüfung. 
Ist das überhaupt möglich? Mir ist kein zentrales Register bekannt, das angelnahe Verrgehen speichert. Unterdessen gibt es mehrere Anbieter und schon davor waren die Dachverbände sicher nicht befugt entsprechende Daten zusammen zu führen. Prüfung geht und ging demnach immer. Wer die bestandene Prüfung auf dem Papier hat, zahlt die Fischereiabgabe und bekommt einen Schein (verlängert). Dass es da Abfragen zwischen den Rathäusern aller vorherigen Wohnorte gäbe, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Auch hier würde es schon an der Befugnis scheitern, solche Dinge überhaupt erst zu erfassen.


----------



## Captain_H00k (14. April 2022)

Floma
Ich war mal bei ner Kontrolle dabei,wo eine Gruppe Schwarzangler an einem Gewässer hier erwischt worden sind.
Ein ganzer Trupp von 5 oder 6 Mann,und dann ist erst ein Fischerei Kontrolleur gekommen der die quasi erwischt hat.Weil es so viele waren,hat der Ordnungsamt und Polizei alarmiert.
Hab danach dann danach mit dem Kontrolleur gesprochen,und der hat mir gesagt,dass das bei nem erstmaligen Vergehen wohl keine soooo krassen Konsequenzen hat.
Die Jungs hatten aber soweit ich das mitbekommen habe keine deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft.Vermute mal das war in dem Fall auch ein Faktor.


----------



## zokker (15. April 2022)

ach du Scheixxe ... ob nun Herzstich oder Kopf ab ... belanglos


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (15. April 2022)

Selbst in den mehr oder weniger zivilisierten USA geht man ganz anders mit Fisch um als bei uns
Da werden gefangene, lebende Fische einfach in den Eimer geworfen und ersticken jämmerlich
Oder ihnen wird ein Strick durchs Maul und Kiemen geführt und sie liegen zur Hälterung in 10 cm flachen Wasser
In Asien hältert man lebende Fische in Mengen auf dem Markt einfach in Plastikwannen
So schlecht ist es dann doch nicht wenn man einem Fisch den Kopf abbeissen würde, aber das muss man auch nicht unbedingt in einem Video darstellen


----------



## sprogoe (15. April 2022)

Kann man nur froh sein, daß es keine Anglerin war, die hätte vielleicht den Schwanz abgebissen und somit dem Fisch noch mehr Leid zugefügt.


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. April 2022)

was für ein bullshit! petra lacht und reibt sich die hände.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2022)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> was für ein bullshit! petra lacht und reibt sich die hände.


Bullshitt in der Tat.
Nur wurde die ganze Geschichte wohl von Petra erdacht.
Ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln, über so viel Albernheit und Dummheit.


----------



## knaacki2000 (15. April 2022)

Muss man jede Geschmacklosigkeit ins Netz stellen?
Sicher nicht.
Davon ab: Jeder Sportangler hat gelernt  wie ein Fisch zu töten ist.
Ohne Betäubung Kopf abbeißen gehörte nicht zum Lerninhalt des waidgerechten Umgangs.
In meinen Augen sprechen Dämlichkeit und Ignoranz dieses Anglers Bände.


----------



## Breamhunter (15. April 2022)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Moin,erinnert mich etwas an Ozzy Osborne der hat mal einer lebenden Fledermaus den Kopf abgebissen


Damals wurde aber alles noch nicht so eng gesehen


----------



## el.Lucio (15. April 2022)

Wo steht eigentlich geschrieben, das es sich um einen Angler handelt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2022)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Wo steht eigentlich geschrieben, das es sich um einen Angler handelt?



In dem oben verlinkten Nordkurier Artikel .


----------



## el.Lucio (15. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In dem oben verlinkten Nordkurier Artikel .


. Da musst ich erstmal die Brille bemühen um den Link zu finden.


----------



## raxrue (18. April 2022)

Uff...ich hab euch alle Lieb....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. April 2022)

Das hätte ich live miterleben müssen. Diesen "Angler" hätte ich mir mal ein bisschen zurechtgestutzt...
Hätte er ihn vorher getötet, meinetwegen. Aber nem lebendigen Fisch...Puh da bekomme ich grad wieder 180 Puls und nen Kribbeln in meiner Faust...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das hätte ich live miterleben müssen. Diesen "Angler" hätte ich mir mal ein bisschen zurechtgestutzt...
> Hätte er ihn vorher getötet, meinetwegen. Aber nem lebendigen Fisch...Puh da bekomme ich grad wieder 180 Puls und nen Kribbeln in meiner Faust...



Ich kann dir autogenes Training empfehlen, Vinc.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kann dir autogenes Training empfehlen, Vinc.


Ich kann Tierquäler halt nicht leiden. Schade, dass du das nicht so zu sehen scheinst 

Wenn du mich persönlich kennen würdest würdest du schnell merken, dass ich null komma null gewalttätig bin. Es gibt aber so bestimmte Situationen, wie Tierquälerei, da brennen bei mir die Sicherungen durch. Ich wünsche mir immer nur, mal einen auf frischer Tat zu ertappen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich kann Tierquäler halt nicht leiden. Schade, dass du das nicht so zu sehen scheinst *
> 
> ...Es gibt aber so bestimmte Situationen, wie Tierquälerei, da brennen bei mir die Sicherungen durch. Ich wünsche mir immer nur, mal einen auf frischer Tat zu ertappen.....*



Doch aber Gewalt ist keine Lösung oder willst deswegen zum "Menschenquäler" werden?
Immer Ruhe bewahren!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. April 2022)

Ist definitiv ein wunder Punkt bei mir wenns um Tiere geht...Kann ich nicht ändern.


----------



## felix 3 (22. April 2022)

Wenn ein Angler einem Fisch (ob lebend oder tot) den Kopf abbeißt,  muss man ihn in den Schatten schicken.
Der hat doch sicherlich zu lang  in der Sonne gesessen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. April 2022)

Bin froh, dass der Fisch dem Angler nicht den Kopf abgebissen hat …


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. April 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bin froh, dass der Fisch dem Angler nicht den Kopf abgebissen hat …


Ich fände es so herum besser


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich fände es so herum besser


Wäre ne Schlagzeile wert …


----------



## angler1996 (22. April 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wäre ne Schlagzeile wert …


auf jeden Fall eher, als anders rum.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das hätte ich live miterleben müssen. Diesen "Angler" hätte ich mir mal ein bisschen zurechtgestutzt...
> Hätte er ihn vorher getötet, meinetwegen. Aber nem lebendigen Fisch...Puh da bekomme ich grad wieder 180 Puls und nen Kribbeln in meiner Faust...


Hallo,

einen Fisch den Kopf abbeissen ist freilich schwer daneben, aber wenn ich daran denke, wie früher bei uns die Tauben getötet wurden: den Kopf zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger genommen, eine schnelle Drehbewegung mit der Hand und dabei den Kopf abgerissen. Dann, zum Ausbluten am gestreckten Arm weggehalten (wegen der Blutspritzer). Oder Hühner: Kopf auf den Hackstock, das Huhn etwas nach hinten gestreckt und zack, mit der Holzhacke den Kopf abgehauen.
Hört sich jetzt vielleicht brutal an, aber die Tiere waren augenblicklich tot. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> aber wenn ich daran denke, wie früher....



Macht ihr das heutzutage anders?


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Macht ihr das heutzutage anders?


Hallo,

ich war nur bis etwa zu meinem 25. Lebensjahr da tätig.
Streng genommen müsste man die Vögel ja vor dem Töten betäuben. Das soll mir aber mal einer vormachen. Ich rede hier nicht vom Schlachten in einer Geflügelfarm, sondern halt nur vom gelegentlichen Töten auf einem Bauernhof. Was ich übrigens schon so ab dem Alter von 10 Jahren praktiziert habe (musste, learning by doing), war halt so, hatte da auch nie Probleme damit. Nur Hasen (Kaninchen) schlachtete ich nicht so gerne, da mein alter Herr darauf bestand, dass man da auch das Fell abziehen muss (wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen ) und dies war schon, etwas schwierig, da man da schon ganz schön Kraft brauchte.


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich rede hier nicht vom Schlachten in einer Geflügelfarm, sondern halt nur vom gelegentlichen Töten .............




Hab ich immer so gemacht und wird auch heute noch so gemacht.
Wie das gewerblich vonstatten geht weiß ich auch nicht.

Evtl. war der Typ aus dem Artikel oben aber  mal professioneller Fischkopfabbeißer am Fließband in einer Fischfabrik und weiß daher dass das kurz und stressfrei für den Fisch abläuft?


----------



## Astacus74 (22. April 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> einen Fisch den Kopf abbeissen ist freilich schwer daneben, aber wenn ich daran denke, wie früher bei uns die Tauben getötet wurden: den Kopf zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger genommen, eine schnelle Drehbewegung mit der Hand und dabei den Kopf abgerissen. Dann, zum Ausbluten am gestreckten Arm weggehalten (wegen der Blutspritzer). Oder Hühner: Kopf auf den Hackstock, das Huhn etwas nach hinten gestreckt und zack, mit der Holzhacke den Kopf abgehauen.
> Hört sich jetzt vielleicht brutal an, aber die Tiere waren augenblicklich tot.



Das kenn ich auch so, ich hab als 8 jähriger dann die Tauben zum ausbluten festgehalten und Hühner schlachten habe ich auch so gemacht.
Das wichtigste nicht trödeln und kein stumpfes Werkzeug (Beil)


Gruß Frank


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. April 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste nicht trödeln und kein stumpfes Werkzeug (Beil)



Und schnelle Beine bzw. Such-Geduld - falls das Huhn doch mal den Turbo-Störtebeker machen sollte.


----------



## angler1996 (22. April 2022)

man könnte ja auch vorab die Taube beteuben , setzt nur voraus, das man Fliegen kann ;-

Aber wer ..... kann , kann  ja auch fliegen


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> man könnte ja auch vorab die Taube beteuben , setzt nur voraus, das man Fliegen kann ;-
> 
> Aber wer ..... kann , kann  ja auch fliegen


Hallo,

ein Tierarzt erklärte mir mal dazu, mit Augenzwinkern, dass man die Taube oder das Huhn halt vorher mit dem Kopf gegen die Hauswand hauen solle, zwecks Betäubung. Das Ergebnis kann dabei dreifach aussehen: 1. der Vogel ist nicht wirklich betäubt, also das Ganze nochmal, 2. der Vogel ist betäubt und 3., der ist dadurch möglicherweise schon tot. 1. und 3. verstoßen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und zu 2. müsste man (mit Zeitverzögerung) erst mal feststellen, ob das Tier auch wirklich betäubt ist. Da ist die schnelle, unkomplizierte Tötung, wie sie bei uns praktiziert wurde aber weitaus schonender und unter einer Sekunde erledigt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (22. April 2022)

In Zeiten wo betuchte Menschen anfangen zu horten und anderen Leute quasi das Fressen wegkaufen und Preise in die Höhe treiben, um es dann nach einem Jahr in die Tonne zu kloppen, weil sie mit soviel Öl, Mehl und Nudeln rein gar nix anfangen können, berührt mich das sehr wenig. 
So ein Aaltöter macht auch nix anderes als durch Abtrennen des Kopfs den sofortigen Tod herbeizuführen.


----------



## Mefospezialist (25. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht ändern.


Solltest du aber, sonst sitzt du irgendwann für so einen Idioten ein und der macht draussen gerade so weiter.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> So ein Aaltöter macht auch nix anderes als durch Abtrennen des Kopfs den sofortigen Tod herbeizuführen.


Schon richtig. Für mich macht es aber einen großen Unterschied ob ich ein Tier töte um es zu essen, oder ob ichs einfach nur mache weil ich nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun habe. Auch wenn's am Ende im Prinzip dieselbe Tat ist...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Für mich macht es aber einen großen Unterschied ob ich ein Tier töte um es zu essen, oder ob ichs einfach nur mache weil ich nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun habe.



Sorry Vinc aber damit begründen Peta und andere unter anderem auch ihre Abneigung gegen das Angeln und besondere C&R.


----------



## Gert-Show (25. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> In Zeiten wo betuchte Menschen anfangen zu horten und anderen Leute quasi das Fressen wegkaufen und Preise in die Höhe treiben, um es dann nach einem Jahr in die Tonne zu kloppen, weil sie mit soviel Öl, Mehl und Nudeln rein gar nix anfangen können, berührt mich das sehr wenig.
> So ein Aaltöter macht auch nix anderes als durch Abtrennen des Kopfs den sofortigen Tod herbeizuführen.


Du hast das Klopapier vergessen.


----------



## Mikesch (25. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Du hast das Klopapier vergessen.


Das wird ja nicht schlecht, nimmt nur Platz weg.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. April 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Das wird ja nicht schlecht, nimmt nur Platz weg.


Aber nur in Deutschland, und die Welt lacht darüber…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sorry Vinc aber damit begründen Peta und andere unter anderem auch ihre Abneigung gegen das Angeln und besondere C&R.


Ich find der Vergleich hinkt, aber gut. Nur weil ich gegen sinnloses Töten von Fischen bin kann man das noch lange nicht mit den Peta Spinnern vergleichen


----------



## angler1996 (26. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich find der Vergleich hinkt, aber gut. Nur weil ich gegen sinnloses Töten von Fischen bin kann man das noch lange nicht mit den Peta Spinnern vergleichen


Stimmt, nur ab und an wäre mir der Biss lieber, ob der nun mein Zartgefühl ankratzt oder nicht.
Wenn ich so manchmal zu gucke, wie so Fische beteubt  ( damit man sich nicht auf den dappischen Daumen haut) und anschließend mit Messerchen maltretiert werden, dann ist mir der kurze , knackige Biss die schneller Variante. Nicht , dass ich das ohne Not nachmachen würde - nicht verwechseln.


----------

